# Looking for Obedience and Schutz Training in Raleigh/Durham, NC Area



## ChapelHillGSD

I have a 8 week old GSD and was trying to find a good trainer. Looking forward to getting him off on the right front.


----------



## big twinn

I know i am new to the forum, but here is my response to another guys thread on here...figured i'd copy and paste it rather then retyping as it covers your inquire perfectly! You'd regret not getting in touch with this guys. He is a close friend after having sent two dogs and has a VERY reputable resume in the world of protection dog training. I'd never send any of my dogs anywhere else. I've seen countless "protection trained dogs" in direct comparison to his. We are talking 18k+ dogs, and NONE of them even compared to what he produces!


K9 Good Manners

I would HIGHLY recommend John Smithhart from k9 Good Manners. I've sent 2 of my dogs to him and im in the process of getting a euro import from him, which will also be fully protection trained by him. He is one of the very best in the industry and trains dogs both nation wide and internationally. Conveniently he is located in SC for you, but takes full responsibility for both picking up the dog and dropping off the dog, with a WIDE range of different programs, from obedience to the most hard core training. He works with all breeds, but definitely favors the GSD. Couldn't recommend him enough, no matter what your needs! Shoot him an email or give him a call, you wont be disappointed! Since getting my dogs trained by him we have become really great friends and all his work is lifetime guaranteed.
Tell him Leighton sent you if you call, he will take AMAZING care for you!


----------



## tonslawed

Thanks big twinn, I'll definitely remember 'John Smithhart from k9 Good Manners.'


----------



## big twinn

He's sitting beside me now as I read your last comment, he says if your serious to give him a call sooner rather then later to get things set up etc. he books up fast and just let a trainer go this week, so I would not wait until the last minute. He can answer all your questions. Or shoot me a PM


----------



## tonslawed

*Looking for Obedience and Schutz Training in Raleigh/Durham, NC Area
*


big twinn said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend John Smithhart from k9 Good Manners. I've sent 2 of my dogs to him and im in the process of getting a euro import from him, which will also be fully protection trained by him near my  NC Mountain Homes For Sale. He is one of the very best in the industry and trains dogs both nation wide and internationally. Conveniently he is located in SC for you, but takes full responsibility for both picking up the dog and dropping off the dog, with a WIDE range of different programs, from obedience to the most hard core training. He works with all breeds, but definitely favors the GSD. Couldn't recommend him enough, no matter what your needs! Shoot him an email or give him a call, you wont be disappointed! Since getting my dogs trained by him we have become really great friends and all his work is lifetime guaranteed.
> Tell him Leighton sent you if you call, he will take AMAZING care for you!




thanks for the tip


----------



## ShawnM

There's a handful of us in the area that do it. The biggest issue is weeding through all the crap and finding someone you and your dog mesh with. I believe we have talked before. The best advice I can tell you is always see the trainers dogs first and see how they work. The clubs around here are pretty varied. Some are WDA and those clubs deal predominantly in german show lines, some are USA clubs and some are trainers that are fed up with the egos of the club scene and do their own thing. I'm usually out doing OB and tracking in Raleigh up from the farmers market on Sundays in the am from 9 or 10 am until ??. Right on the corner of Blair and Barbour Drive. If you get a chance come on out. Cant miss me. Will have two GSD's with me and sometimes bring the Mal out. PM me if you have any questions. I believe you have my number.

Shawn Murace


----------

